# 3 more BAD crashes in just 2 weeks!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

These 3 have popped up on S2KiUK over the past 2 weeks, and it's really got me thinking about my driving this time of year again. I have become a bit too lax recently, pushing the car into bends etc where i should really be more cautious. It's an over confidence thing, but I sometimes forget that the S can bite. Anyway, after seeing these I'm now 'Driving Miss Daisy' again at the mo. Very scary stuff, especially the red one in link 3!  I'm just happy the drivers managed to walk away vitually unscathed.

Any RWD car drivers here please do go extra careful out there. 

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?sh ... 51933&st=0 (pics in first post)

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?sh ... 51200&st=0 (pics about half way down page 1)

http://www.s2ki.com/forums/index.php?sh ... 50378&st=0 (pics half way page 3)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Ouchee.

A timely reminder indeed.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not even got mine yet and I'm worried  I think I will be taking it easy until summer and even then getting plenty of practice on the track or even better a learn to drive day 

Very sobering pics and stories


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Shame it's so flawed, cos it's a nice car. Bite the bullet and buy yourself an Elise - you won't regret it...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Hmm, mid engined rear wheel drive like the Elise can bite really hard in the wet and ice. I've seen a number of Elises and VX220s smacked up over the last year.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Not Good

But after all - it is the S2 let down.

What about getting a boxster ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

but I can't see how you can have an accident on that corner at 36mph.

Unless the part of the corner you can't see is sharp or off camber or there is something else odd about it.

Mind you, there but for the grace of god go I - my brakes failed tonight when braking from 70mph approaching a roundabout!  No traffic about so I got away with it, pads down to the metal inside 200 miles, something wrong there.

Anyway don't want to drag the thread off topic.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I think Mr upside down in a field may have been going a little fast


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not good. Still when the roads dry out


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I too cannot see how the first one was only going 36mph (honestly officer).

Looks like S2000 insurance premiums are set to rise. :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I like this comment:

"Dont think it's gonna polish out somehow"

Scary stuff. And I think any TT owners feeling smug shouldn't (not that any of you were, of course). I've had a couple of scary moments in the wet in the past. Best thing to do is wait for dry weather.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Don't see why you guys are doubting the speed. Modern cars are designed to crumple and the car hit one coming the other way (making a much higher closing speed).

Interesting how many crashes of high performance rear wheel drive cars are due to 'diesel' and not driver error.

I think the problem is that many of us have learnt to drive in a world of front wheel drive and if we progress to rear wheel drive have computers to help save the bacon. With cars with no such support (S2000, Elise, VX220, Caterham, etc) I can heartily recommend some track/skid pan/driver training work so that if the worst should happen, you at least have the experience to understand what is going on and maximise your chances of coping with it.

Wet leaves and standing water are very dangerous.

One a positive note, it is good to see how well the S stood up to that roll - most impressive


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Ouch. I guess there are going to be a lot of good secondhand engines out there! Rubs hands contemplating Westfield Kit.

Honestly though I had an MGB for about 4 years in the early eighties. It only made about 136BHP but the number of times I spun it on damp, not wet, roads was ridiculous. Clearly not down to power! The biggest problem was, ironically, the same as the TT. Because there is very little weight over the rear, you can unstick the back end by heavy braking whilst not in a straight line or even going over bumps. I would expect the S2000 to cope with the bumps better, but I wouldn't be surprised if all these accidents were caused by entering a bend too fast and trying to adjust the speed too late. Slow in, fast out has always been the mantra for rear drive road cars. Get all the braking done in a straight line and then gas it round the corner. By accelerating you force the weight back over the rear, enhancing grip. All those drivers had probably never driven a car that was genuinely rubbish in the wet before.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Yup without traction control / ESP you've got to be careful.

A friend of mine took delivery of a Maserati 4200GT 6 weeks back and within 5 days put it sideways through a hedge (in the wet, ASR off!). Â£18k of damage   but no injuries thank god.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

It amazes me the amount of people who don't know their own limits and think they are Schumacher


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Get yourself a 'beat-to-death' HB Viva for a few quid and go practice. You can perform leery tail out oversteer manoeuvres at ridiculously low speeds! That's how I learnt ............... mind you the complete three-sixty on the St James Barton roundabout in Bristol left a lot to be desired!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not really experienced with the tail stepping out (apart from a few carpark fun and games), so tried to correct the slide with more lock. I guess I should have steered into the slide to straighten the car, but I'm not Schumacher and was taken completely by surprise.


Sounds like someone needs to take a course on a skidpan!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> Hmm, mid engined rear wheel drive like the Elise can bite really hard in the wet and ice. I've seen a number of Elises and VX220s smacked up over the last year.


I posted after having spent a morning of spirited driving with 40 other Elises over 60 miles of wet/leafy B roads. It was especially interesting for me as I'm running Yokohama A048 semi-slicks! The only mishap was when someone in an old Lotus Excel managed to reverse straight onto one of the Elises in the pub car park afterwards. Obviously Chrome Orange wasn't bright enough for him to notice 

That's not to say the Elise shouldn't be driven with due care & respect and that driving lessons won't help matters greatly. I just know that Mr P is tempted to buy one anyway...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> Yup without traction control / ESP you've got to be careful.
> 
> A friend of mine took delivery of a Maserati 4200GT 6 weeks back and within 5 days put it sideways through a hedge (in the wet, ASR off!). Â£18k of damage   but no injuries thank god.


You didn't say before ASR was off - in the wet  fart in the dry with asr off and you're doing donuts


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

David_A said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup without traction control / ESP you've got to be careful.
> ...


Sorry I think I may be lying!!  ASR wasn't turned off - it was Sport mode that was on - I think this is much the same however. Certainly when I tested his car the back had a habit of lighting up in Sport mode...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

An interesting thread has appeared on the S forum that you 'drivers' might be interested in. Surprisingly it's stayed sensible so far, with some very good answers and blatant quotes! 

The thread is called Not getting the s2000 any more

Cheers


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> You'll be able to have two light crashes a year in the S2000 & still have change to cover the cost of servicing/ petrol in the EVO 8.
> 
> Hope that helps.


ROFLMAO


----------

